# Eclipse hood



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just got a second hand... or third hand tank, it's an eclips hood on a hagen 20 gallon so there is play. How do they work? I broke the lid trying to fit the cords where they go. "oops" But I am considering making it into a paludarium. with the out take over a water fall.

Thoughts?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

They have built-in filters, did it come with the original pump?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, it did. I got it from my sister.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's a manual:

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/manuals/eclipse.pdf

you can DIY the filters rather than buying new ones, I do it for my 2 eclipse tanks. I like them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oooh, exciting new DIY coming up, senses I.

Peter(Zebraplecos) swears by these.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ameekplec, you smell correctly  I have been turning ideas around in my mind, visualising it quite clearly. I may incorperate a few ideas I have had with this. 

I need to find some new driftwood....


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I have what I think is the original version the eclipse 1, which is for 10g tanks. I like it because it has a nice clean look. I don't like the filter trays because they are expensive, the motor is noisy, and the blue floss or whatever you call it clogs quickly causing water to flow over the top and not through the cartridge. I put bio balls in the tray that is supposed to hold the cartridge and fine filter floss where the bio wheel is supposed to go. With only 4 guppy fry in the tank it's hard to say how well this really works. It was suggested to me to cut out the tray and get an hob, which I may do down the road, bigger fish to fry right now though.

How's ur crazy bird?

best regards
Ross


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

don't cut it for a HOB, just pull off the blue floss on one of the eclipse filters, fill it yourself with bulk carbon, and put a foam pad on top of it with elastic bands. this works as intended for the design of the hoods mould. keep the bio wheel too, it will spin with this mod. I refill the carbon every couple of weeks and rinse the foam pad of the debris, the bio wheel keep the bacteria going. 

cheap and effective!

I agree I too like the look of the hood, its quiet and the internal pump/filter allows the tank to be placed against the wall, an HOB means you lose 4-6 inches of roomspace.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

redclove said:


> don't cut it for a HOB, just pull off the blue floss on one of the eclipse filters, fill it yourself with bulk carbon, and put a foam pad on top of it with elastic bands. this works as intended for the design of the hoods mould. keep the bio wheel too, it will spin with this mod. I refill the carbon every couple of weeks and rinse the foam pad of the debris, the bio wheel keep the bacteria going.
> 
> cheap and effective!
> 
> I agree I too like the look of the hood, its quiet and the internal pump/filter allows the tank to be placed against the wall, an HOB means you lose 4-6 inches of roomspace.


I have new trays at my parents but I couldn't find them so no tray and no bio wheel. Blossom is sending me a tray for it though. It would already be hear if not for a mistake I made when I gave her my address


----------

